# Broken Leg - Experiences/Treatments?



## MPRC (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello folks! Mango has what we suspect is a broken leg, (rear left, below the knee joint, above the ankle). He's a 5lb male redfoot with decent bone density despite being a rescue tortoise with some pyramiding.

He is at the vet now while they try to get an x-ray and I wanted to come here and ask about your first hand experiences with broken limbs. 

Did your vet splint it? Surgically pin it? Tape it up into the shell? 

What was the outcome, did it heal normally? 

Any and all input is welcome as my vet and I are working together to find a sufficient solution for the little guy since we've got another 40 years together.


----------



## wellington (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow, really sorry to hear this. Can't really help, no experience with a broken leg on a tortoise.
Hoping @deadheadvet still reads threads/post on the forum and maybe he can help. Even if he pm's you. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks, go figure my most active tortoise is the injured one.


----------



## motero (Oct 3, 2017)

30 lbs Sulcata, broken upper rear leg. The leg swelled up, and the tortoise held it up tight in his shell. He did not extend it or put weight on it for 4 months, limped around for two more months. Than went on with life like it never happened. Even while he was a tripod he never slowed down, went about his days like nothing was wrong. I made sure he had easy access to food, water (which he already did) and extra calcium. He was sharing a pen with other males so I assume they got a little rowdy when no one was looking. My males are all housed individually now a days. Good luck with your little guy. I would splint it and immobilize it. I would not want to go the operation route.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 4, 2017)

Update: Mango wouldn't cooperate so they taped the leg into his shell to immobilize it and we go back in 2 weeks to be re-seen.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## MPRC (Oct 4, 2017)

First dose of oral anti-inflammatory went down smoothly. Its nice that it tastes sweet, he didn't even try to spit any out.


----------



## Melis (Oct 4, 2017)

Is he still able to walk around?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 5, 2017)

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/case-file-on-darth.116347/

similar but different.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 5, 2017)

Here he is limping around the yard. I took him out for some supervised sun time and aside from trying to get out of the yard and on to the road all was well. I'll probably change his wrap in the next few days and take a look at things. He's sleeping a bit more than normal, but he's still eating and drinking and alert and active when he is awake. 






This is how stinkin' fast he is without a bum leg, he's always been our rocket tortoise:


----------



## MPRC (Oct 18, 2017)

I am incredibly miserably ill so i haven't been on....but Mango went back to the vet yesterday and here's the good picture of the bad news. Now we are trying to figure out WTF to do. My vet is...okay, but not someone I want learning tortoise surgery on MY tortoise. 
He's asked some specialists and I'm supposed to check in tomorrow.


----------



## Carol S (Oct 18, 2017)

I am so sorry Mango broke his leg. Do you know how it happened?


----------



## MPRC (Oct 19, 2017)

We think our big tortoise, Vern stomped on him *just right* and snapped it. That's really all I can come up with right now.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 19, 2017)

Yikes and ouch!

So sorry....


----------



## MPRC (Oct 20, 2017)

Even with just three legs he somehow managed to flip himself earlier and poop on the top of his shell. Good news is he doesn't mind getting his bandage blow-dried because I don't want to take it off yet and risk moving the delicate bones.


----------



## Meganolvt (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh, poor Mango! I just made a splint for an iguana, but I don't know how you would do a tortoise. Maybe treat it like people sometimes do cats- cage rest and let it heal. Eventually a callous will build up. Extra calcium during healing, perhaps calcium glucionate orally every day. Ugh, good luck, it will probably take a long time.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh so terribly sorry to hear that.

Wishes for your tort to get well very soon.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## zovick (Oct 21, 2017)

MPRC said:


> I am incredibly miserably ill so i haven't been on....but Mango went back to the vet yesterday and here's the good picture of the bad news. Now we are trying to figure out WTF to do. My vet is...okay, but not someone I want learning tortoise surgery on MY tortoise.
> He's asked some specialists and I'm supposed to check in tomorrow.
> View attachment 220740



Do you have a veterinary school near you? If so, you might consider taking him to the exotics department of the school for some expert treatment. Here in GA there is an excellent exotics department at the UGA Veterinary School, so perhaps the same might be the case there in OR.


----------



## Tortoise lover 2000 (Oct 21, 2017)

I am so sorry. The calcium should work. Also the pyramiding is hardly noticeable.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 23, 2017)

@zovick - I think the best bet for me would be the vet school at WSU which is a long way away, but they come highly recommended. Funds are a big concern right now so I may have to scrape and beg and borrow if taping it up doesn't appear to work. I haven't heard anything new from my vet yet so we continue to wait.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 23, 2017)

MPRC said:


> @zovick - I think the best bet for me would be the vet school at WSU which is a long way away, but they come highly recommended.


What about Oregon State? I’m in Salem and that’s where I’d likely head to. I’m sure their vet department would be thrilled for something other than an exotic lama.


----------



## zovick (Oct 23, 2017)

MPRC said:


> @zovick - I think the best bet for me would be the vet school at WSU which is a long way away, but they come highly recommended. Funds are a big concern right now so I may have to scrape and beg and borrow if taping it up doesn't appear to work. I haven't heard anything new from my vet yet so we continue to wait.



The breaks look pretty severe. Both the fibula and tibia are completely broken and the fractured ends are not even close to being lined up closely enough to allow healing. I think the tortoise will need surgery to get the fractured ends of the bones to line up so they can heal. At the very least, he needs to be anesthetized and have the foot manipulated so that the bones are properly aligned which would then need to be confirmed by more X-ray pictures. Then a splint would need to be applied to keep the foot and leg in the proper position for healing to occur.

If surgery were done, pins could probably be placed in the two bones to hold them in the proper position while they healed.

When you hear from the vets, please post the recommendation made so we can see if they agree with my assessment.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 23, 2017)

zovick said:


> The breaks look pretty severe. Both the fibula and tibia are completely broken and the fractured ends are not even close to being lined up closely enough to allow healing. I think the tortoise will need surgery to get the fractured ends of the bones to line up so they can heal. At the very least, he needs to be anesthetized and have the foot manipulated so that the bones are properly aligned which would then need to be confirmed by more X-ray pictures. Then a splint would need to be applied to keep the foot and leg in the proper position for healing to occur.
> 
> If surgery were done, pins could probably be placed in the two bones to hold them in the proper position while they healed.
> 
> When you hear from the vets, please post the recommendation made so we can see if they agree with my assessment.


I'll absolutely keep you updated. That was what I was concerned about, the bones really aren't close and I can't imagine keeping the leg taped up as it is in the shell (and they couldn't get a clear film of it retracted in his shell to see how it lines up while taped.) I wanted to jump in and do my own d*** xrays after all the trouble they have had. I've only xrayed mammals but I bet I could have gotten something useful. I miss working at a vet clinic. 
Anyway, I'm going to call them this week for an update. 
In the mean time he is resting comfortably, eating a ton including extra calcium from powder, egg shells and snails. (He won't touch cuttle bone) and he's being kept a little warmer and is getting a lot of UVB. He's finished a 10 day course of .3ml of oral meloxicam once daily. When i get home in a couple days ill give him a good check up to see if he may need more drugs. 
Thanks all for your input and well wishes.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 10, 2017)

UPDATE: I spoke with the vet a week or two ago and he advised that we remove the bandage and put him on 'kennel rest' in a small box for 6-8 weeks and see how he does. He's currently residing in a cardboard box in the tortoise room with water, food, a towel and just enough room to turn around. 

The swelling has gone down significantly and the leg supports him when he's soaking, this is the only time I can really tell because he doesn't stand tall in his box. Still resting on the shell and scooting to turn/move for food. 

Hopefully this will allow it to mend straight-ish. At least it's not floppy like it was. I will probably take him in for another xray at the 'end' of his isolation, but I think I'm going to continue to keep him separate. It's been much more peaceful for everyone. I feel like he and Vern (the large male) were in competition for the ladies. Since dividing the herd into girls in one enclosure, Mango in another and Vern and Squirt (male) in another everyone is eating, active and not constantly humping. 

Photos from my phone will be posted in a few.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 10, 2017)

Babies....its even less swollen than when i took this photo a few days ago. Can you tell he's a boy? haha!


----------



## MPRC (Mar 24, 2018)

It's been about 5 months and the only evidence left is a lump on his leg. He doesn't limp, isn't lame and doesn't ask like it is sore.


----------



## Meganolvt (Mar 24, 2018)

MPRC said:


> It's been about 5 months and the only evidence left is a lump on his leg. He doesn't limp, isn't lame and doesn't ask like it is sore.
> View attachment 234075


That's fantastic! It takes a while, but reptiles have an amazing ability to heal, don't they?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2018)

That's incredible that he's not limping. 

Do you plan to do another Xray since he's become walking & active? I'd be curious to see how the bones healed.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey! I am so happy to hear his little leg is healing well! Go Mango!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Mar 25, 2018)

MPRC said:


> Babies....its even less swollen than when i took this photo a few days ago. Can you tell he's a boy? haha!
> View attachment 222454
> View attachment 222455
> View attachment 222456



What is the container that you are using to bathe your Grande Brigade? I’m looking for options other than my guest bathroom tub. Getting tored of the nightly clean up. My torties are awesome about not pooping in their „bedroom” or other places, but boy! they really do a number in that tub! Every night! [emoji23]


----------



## MPRC (Mar 25, 2018)

Pearly said:


> What is the container that you are using to bathe your Grande Brigade? I’m looking for options other than my guest bathroom tub. Getting tored of the nightly clean up. My torties are awesome about not pooping in their „bedroom” or other places, but boy! they really do a number in that tub! Every night! [emoji23]



I use less water and waste less time just putting them in the bath tub. Outside they have a couple of large plastic water heater drain dishes.


----------



## Krischris (Aug 9, 2019)

MPRC said:


> Hello folks! Mango has what we suspect is a broken leg, (rear left, below the knee joint, above the ankle). He's a 5lb male redfoot with decent bone density despite being a rescue tortoise with some pyramiding.
> 
> He is at the vet now while they try to get an x-ray and I wanted to come here and ask about your first hand experiences with broken limbs.
> 
> ...


----------

